# Danielle's Picture and Art Thread



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

If you haven't already guessed, I finally chose a camera! I will be taking pictures of my arachnids and my drawings for this thread for anyone interested.



 He who is the Destroyer of Worlds, Flicker!






[/IMG]

 The last two of the five P.irminia who will get a new cage after their molt. They're taking their sweet time..






[/IMG]

Chevy's, the last male to be molting, has a two bedroom home. I put a bigger hide in there since he didn't want to leave his current one. Now he's added on to his hide.






[/IMG]

 One of the three P.reduncus.






[/IMG]

More coming along!


----------



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

One of two GBB slings. HATES live waxworms.







 Precious (P.irminia) waiting for dinner. Yeah, always thinks he's just wasting away. 







Last night as well...







One of the regalis slings.


----------



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

Newest arachnid addition thanks to my younger brother.

0.1.0 Zoropsis Spinimana




















Her egg sac. About four days laid.


----------



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

*Okay Art*

 Here's some drawings. I love drawing things that could never really exist. Pity they didn't have spiders on "A Bug's Life" or "Antz."

 Sorry, I don't have a scanner.

 Don't piss her off! She hasn't had breakfast this morning...







 Collembola character, Flick







 My first bug character ever drawn, Redband.







 Flearoo and Son







 Dina and her pet boa


----------



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

Who's vinegaroon is this? 







 Humans molt, too?







 It's MINE!







 Don't think he likes it...







 Drinking problem..


----------



## ZergFront (May 10, 2010)

My door sign







 Ladybug







 Cameroon Red (inspired by their ability to submerge in water)







 native painting







 Photobucket doesn't seem to want to flip it...







 His spider sense wasn't quite tingling for this problem...







 Hey Sharpfang, you requested an OBT pic? Ya got it!







 Pokie Assassin







 L.violaceopes in the slammer







 That's it for now!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 11, 2010)

I really enjoyed your illustrations! Please keep them coming!


----------



## VinceG (May 11, 2010)

Really nice drawings! I just love the OBT drawing it's hilarious


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 13, 2011)

*New Camera - New Pics*

Well I got a new Olympus camera so I started fooling around with the functions and getting some new pictures of the critters.

 Here's one of 14 baby Aneides lugubris I've kept for more than two months. They grow rapidly on the termites and earwig nymphs I collect.







 Amphibian eggs collected from behind my garage. The eggs look too big and numerous to be Batrachoseps, which we often get and the tails look too short. I think they are most likely more Aneides. I rinsed and put them on wet paper towels and roll them once a day as when they were on soil, two began to get moldy. 







---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Got this gal quite some time ago with some cages. I can't remember for the life of me what she is.













These guys are HARD to take pictures of. Always in motion.













Stay! Stay! Good pede....uh...thing. Whatever you are!







 Ordinary stone centipede. I am unsure if it's mature or not. Haven't seen them much bigger..







 One of eight milipedes found behind my garage, like the pale pede and the 'mander eggs. I put some fruit over there and sprayed it down with the hose. Hope I can bait them out. 







 Come un-curl and play!







---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Some of the not-hiding tarantulas.



















 MM Zoropsis spinimana. He's had the company of six females I've raised from eggs so far. ;D







 It for now!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 22, 2011)

They hatched out yesterday! I was very wrong; they're Batrachoseps. 







 In their new home, a chocolate bar container from Quiznos.







 Springtails, lichen and salamander.







 The late-bloomer. I'm positive it's a girl. She's huge compared to the others. Does this mean she has 15 older brothers to watch out for her? 







Zoropsis MM with one of his 8 females.







Big boy!













 I thought she got him when I came in and saw this! 







 Wooing the lady.







 Whoops!







 Righting herself







 The mystery spider.


----------



## Silberrücken (Feb 22, 2011)

Great thread! :clap::clap::clap:

Your "mystery spider" is a Hacklemesh Weaver. 

Keep up the good worK!

S.


----------



## kitsunemouai (Feb 22, 2011)

absolutely amazing! I LOVE the way you drew those pictures and the way you made them your own style of drawing them. <3 Loved it Keep it up!! and Draw some more!! ^^


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 22, 2011)

kitsunemouai said:


> absolutely amazing! I LOVE the way you drew those pictures and the way you made them your own style of drawing them. <3 Loved it Keep it up!! and Draw some more!! ^^


 Thanks! I don't know HOW the artists for Antz, The Ant Bully or A Bug's Life make it look so easy to draw something with more than four legs walking like us. That was one reason why I wanted to try it; the challenge. I'm guessing you like foxes, too. 

 Thanks for the ID, Silber. I got her with some containers from someone here. Think she's ready to breed.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 10, 2014)

Antioco (GBB)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/4d0de256859d0699105d29b209b21401/tumblr_n9nrw3KT8n1rkvmv1o1_1280.jpg

 Nightshade (L.violaceopes) and sac

https://31.media.tumblr.com/e1378012b761b16a7c631b2ede69e556/tumblr_inline_n9avzui8MI1rzb66g.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/602940f640028072a8da6816127fe29f/tumblr_inline_n9aw1uw5Da1rzb66g.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/61f9850bcd004e40b32203e7b1b8d3f7/tumblr_inline_n9awb8Wc4m1rzb66g.jpg

Nightshade

https://31.media.tumblr.com/5776371dabc255a8f1d2d60d58a86241/tumblr_inline_n9awgsEg7b1rzb66g.jpg

 Female vinny before her last molt

https://38.media.tumblr.com/ec0f41be9ffd5a5533d7bed45ddb280d/tumblr_n1quozNYxG1rkvmv1o2_1280.jpg

https://38.media.tumblr.com/d44a9a9ab4c7a96fcc8356de89aff6c0/tumblr_n1quozNYxG1rkvmv1o4_1280.jpg

"Tornado" (P.regalis)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/7b3c3b686ebfd90676ec69a4e60f9ca4/tumblr_n1quozNYxG1rkvmv1o5_1280.jpg

 "Hurricane" and "Marathon"

https://31.media.tumblr.com/0b33377b5095a76a43a99fbc002a8ab0/tumblr_n1quozNYxG1rkvmv1o6_1280.jpg

 tomato hornworms

https://31.media.tumblr.com/5240301266addec298343efafc07a356/tumblr_n65fp1DEmh1rkvmv1o2_1280.jpg

bonus, baby mud turtle

https://31.media.tumblr.com/5b31c8c7d4f11cf4427ec0f2e5658a9c/tumblr_n9nrqavuOz1rkvmv1o2_1280.jpg

 It for now!


----------



## Kinkyskink (Aug 14, 2014)

I love your drawings and your critters! Can't wait to see more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

